# Asus laptop not booting, stuck on startup logo...help!



## lijame85

I was using my laptop like normal and closed the lid when I had to leave the house in a hurry. Three hours later I return and now I´m having problems. I opened the laptop and and pressed the power button and it stayed on the ASUS startup screen, the little wheel on the bottom that shows it´s booting is not there. Just the logo and that´s it. I tried fixing it myself, looking online for help. 
I am able getting into the BIOS utility place and everything seems normal to me but I´m not able to boot. Per advice online, I downloaded the microsoft media installation (is that what it´s called?) on a USB using my husband´s laptop. I plugged it into my laptop and after a few attempts I figured out I could use the USB entering the BIOS utility and select it as a boot option. 
Selecting ¨repair my computer¨ I was able to get into the blue screen to see more options. I first went into Repair, as it searched for errors and repair options, it told me to do a system restore. I did that. It took around 3 hours to finish however I was able to get into my files and see that everything was there like before. This was sadly only a 15 minute fix as the computer went into a black screen as I was reading something on Word and then went into an update process. I put the laptop on my desk as I had other things to do. That evening, I go to use my laptop. It was on sleep. I press the power button to wake it up and it gives me the same thing, stuck on the ASUS logo, no pinwheel. 
I ran a chkdsk fr, and it came up as everything was fine, no errors found. 
I ran another troubleshoot repair, but this time it doesn´t give me any option to do a system restore as an option to fix the laptop. I go back to troubleshoot and try to do a system restore, it tells me that there are no system restores to use. 
What else can I do to fix this?! I need this laptop. It doesn´t have many files on it as I recently purchased it this past August. I´ve already had to send it in to ASUS tech support for power issues...such a migraine. 
For reference, I have an ASUS X441N, 4gb memory HDD 500gb OS windows 10 CPU intel 2core up to 2.4ghz
Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## dmccoy

These are the repairs that options that I have the most luck with or if you have a backup of all your data and programs or can perform a backup then I would recommend Resetting or Reinstalling using the Win 10 USB install disk you created

How to access Safe Mode:

In Windows hold Shift down and select Restart from Start Menu or At Sign-in screen, hold the Shift key down while you select Power > Restart
After your PC restarts to the Choose an option screen
Select Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings > Restart
After your PC restarts
Select 5 or F5 for Safe Mode with Networking

Option 1:
Windows All in One Repair Tool
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/windows-repair-all-in-one/

Download either the portable or install program from the above link
Start computer in Safe Mode
Disable any Anti-Virus programs
Start the program
When program first starts it will run quick file check
Click on the X button after the scan shows Done!
Click on Settings tab and Select Check for Updates
Click on Pre-Repair Steps Tab and Run All 4 Steps
Select both Registry Backup and Create System Restore
Click Presets: All Repairs
Click Start Repairs
For Best Results Run the Repairs option Twice!

Click more Tips Here

Option 2:
See the How to Repair Windows 10 Image using DISM tutorial provided courtesy of Brink here

Option 3: Restore registry
From Cmd prompt type the following:
Xcopy c:\Windows\System32\config\regback c:\Windows\System32\config
(change drive letter if necessary)

Option 4:
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/16397-repair-install-windows-10-place-upgrade.html


----------



## lijame85

I can't seem to get into safe mode no matter what I do. I can't do any of the command prompts, says they do not exist. I tried to do a new install and said that I couldn't do that either. I'm lost.....


----------



## JFresh

Hi lijames, 

When you boot, try repeatedly pressing the F8 key. This should bring up a menu during boot and among the choices will be Safe Mode. Alternatively, when that menu comes up, there should be an option called "Last Known Good Configuration". Try selecting that first and see if it'll get you into Windows. Whether it does or does not, let us know. Barring the LKGC option, try to get into Safe Mode in the same way as I suggested. 

Also, are you trying to boot to the USB stick at this point or your Hard Drive? Whichever one it is, make sure you selected the right option. Looks like this is primarily set in the BIOS however, it looks like repeatedly hitting the Esc key will bring up a boot menu on most Asus laptops. 

Let us know how it goes!

Thanks,

JFresh


----------



## dmccoy

Please help me understand, you are saying you cannot access safe mode amd you are saying none of the commands will work. How are you entering commands if you cannot get into safe mode commnad prompt. How did you try to do the new install from a USB/DVD disk or ? Did you get to the install menu or what error are you seeing?


----------

